# 8 HP Briggs and Stratton 196437-1041-E1 stalling issue...



## 37mmgunner (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I'm new to the board. I had an issue with stalling on my 8 HP Briggs and Stratton, model # 196437-1041-E1 horizontal shaft with electric start. I was able to repair it by reading a few postings on this and another small engine board . I wanted to review the issue and repair solution in order to help other board users...

The engine is used to drive the hydraulics on my bucket truck. I maintain it well and have even changed the oil during the 10 years it’s been in service. I faithfully use a shot of Marvel Mystery Oil in the tank every time I fill it. It has very low hours since it only runs when I operating the bucket. It’s mounted in a “gang box” enclosure on the truck to protect it from the elements.

It had a problem about three years ago when the motor stalled and left me stranded. After much troubleshooting and parts changing I realized that the vacuum operated fuel pump was shot. I went to the nearest Briggs and Stratton dealer and bought a replacement pump, the same rectangular model, # 692026.

About two weeks ago I was using the truck, up about 25’, when the engine stalled. Fortunately I was able to get one of my customers maintenance employees to get it started again but it barely ran. It stalled several times until I was able to get the bucket down. Since it had the same symptoms as the last time it quit I decided to go directly to the same B & S dealer and buy a new fuel pump. They sold me the new round model, #799056 explaining that the old model was discontinued and the new round model was designed to handle the new Methanol gas. I replaced the fuel pump having to fashion a mounting bracket since the mounting holes on the new round model didn’t line up with the holes on the engine. I started it, it ran for about 3 or 4 minutes, then it stalled. Same situation, it would run fine then suddenly stall. Each attempt to restart would only get a few seconds of rough running from it, then it would quit. I then did the usual troubleshooting, carburetor cleaner, change the spark plug, etc. I placed a light bulb style spark tested in line between the spark plug and the wire. It had plenty of spark. I even pulled the gas tank off, shook it and dumped out the old gas.

I finally gave up, disconnected the hydraulic pump, pulled the engine out and brought it to the B & S dealer. They had it for a week. All they did was remove the carb and soak it in an acid solution, then reinstall it. They told me that it ran for about 10 minutes with no problem. I paid them $62.00, hooked it back up, and started it. It ran for about 5 minutes and stalled. I took it back to the B&S dealer. They ran it while I was there. It ran for about 10 minutes. All they could do was give me some troubleshooting tips, like, if it stalls try disconnecting the low oil shut off sensor or remove the gas cap after it stalls and see if it’s a clogged vent. Neither suggestion worked.

I Google searched “small engine forum” and found a few sites, one being “Tech Support Forum”. One post explained a problem with the vacuum line on the fuel pump. The next morning I checked two things. The hose running from the crankcase barb to the fuel pump was original (10 years old). I then used the vacuum gauge to check for vacuum at the crankcase barb, about 4 Hg. I went to the auto supply and bought 12” of ¼” fuel line. I replaced the vacuum line and it ran like a champ. 

I believe being enclosed in the gang box (even with the lid open) created a heat buildup which caused an expansion on the old vacuum hose.

Next time I’m checking the forums for troubleshooting tips before I give up and bring an engine to the repair shop. I think the best troubleshooters are the actual engine owners since they have a more sincere interest in getting the engines running.

Regards,

Ken C.


----------

